# Does blood flow in nodules?



## Miss Mouse (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am wondering about my ultrasound results indicating "blood flow within both lesions".( both 2cm each) I wonder/worry about a lot of other things too, but I am keeping this simple! Does anyone know how common a result this is? Research i have found indicates a stronger chance of cancer. I am scheduled for surgery in one week. I have my phone Appt with the surgeon in the morning but I know he will side step the question like they always do so I thought I would ask you kind people. Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Mouse said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am wondering about my ultrasound results indicating "blood flow within both lesions".( both 2cm each) I wonder/worry about a lot of other things too, but I am keeping this simple! Does anyone know how common a result this is? Research i have found indicates a stronger chance of cancer. I am scheduled for surgery in one week. I have my phone Appt with the surgeon in the morning but I know he will side step the question like they always do so I thought I would ask you kind people. Thank you!


That is called "vascularity" and it raises suspicion. Your research does point to that but let's hope not!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes to you! Ask your question, and tell them why an answer is important to you. I found being persistent paid off. Try having your questions written down in front of you too.


----------

